# whats up with tiger minnows?



## FindMeOnTheFlats

we dont have tiger minnows where i come from. (space coast area) we only have mullet. any tips for using tiger minnows?


----------



## sniperpeeps

I use them to catch Redfish under the bridge in Destin during the summer, they are much easier to catch than mullet and tend to produce more slot fish than bulls probably because they are smaller. I'm all about catching fish I can put in the cooler so the tiger minnows do the trick. Never tried them for anything else.


----------



## BuckWild

They are just like the mud minnows on the space coast, minus the stripes. Not as hardy as mullet, but the flounder love them along with everything else that eats finger mullet. You can easily sling them off if you're not carfeful though.


----------



## Ocean Master

The tiger minnows or Banded Killyfish/Bull Minnows are the best bait for flounder and redfish. They are very hardy and stay alive allot longer than the mud minnows or mullet. You can get them right on the shore almost anywhere. The intercoastal shores are great places to find them.


----------



## hogdogs

FindMe, The killifish is what we considered an awesome flounder bait on the space coast up towards daytona/ormond.

I called them "mud minnows" and have no idea where I first heard the name.

Brent


----------



## hogdogs

Seems I should have read all the posts...:whistling:

Brent


----------



## FishWalton

Any of you heard of or used tiger minnows in fresh water for bass or whatever?


----------



## Yakavelli

Damn fishwalton, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## FishWalton

*tigers*

Not being much of a salt water angler I had never heard of tiger minnows until this week. Stopped at BJ's Bait down on the bay this past Tuesday. All they had were tiger minnows and a few mullet. I was looking for small crappie minnows or something for fresh water. Ended up with a dozen tigers just to try something new on the river. 

Used one yesterday for a couple of hours. No bites but it lived the whole time. Finally died in the live well with hook in his nose. The others are thriving well even today. Fed them some aquarium type wafer food and they spit it out  Maybe I should chop up a shrimp into tiny pieces :001_huh:


----------



## Mullethead

BuckWild said:


> . Not as hardy as mullet,


Respectfully disagree 

The tiger variant of 'Bull minows' are some of the hardiest baits there are ... just keep em damp. I have caught two and some times three fish on one bull minow - When knocked em up the leader, I just slide em back down and cast em right back out. Dang hard to kill and the best flounder bait there is IMHO !


----------



## FishWalton

If I can keep these things alive long enough I'm going to try them next week on the Chattahoochee River near Abbeville. Checked the Alabama regs to see if they were prohibited but found nothing. I did find the "roach" Rutilus rutilus, is prohibited, but this is not what we call a "roach" here which is the common black tail shiner.


----------



## jamessig

I prefer 4-6" finger mullet for flounder. I get fewer bites but I don't have to worry about catching short or barely legal fish. Anything under 15" is not worth keeping or cleaning in my opinion.


----------

